# Jesús López-Cobos



## flamencosketches

Any fans of this late Spanish conductor? What are some of his recordings worth hearing? I understand his Mahler and Bruckner recordings on Telarc are supposed to be quite good.


----------



## Rogerx

One thing I know he was very versatile, from very good to excellent ( Massenet: Thais)


----------



## david johnson

I am a fan of Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## mbhaub

His Telarc recordings are terrific - all of them. One of the best Mahler 3rds by anyone. His Rachmaninoff 2nd is also top-notch. The Dukas symphony also excellent. The Falla La Vida Breve is essential if you like Spanish music. His recording of Goldmark's Rustic Wedding was my introduction to the work and it's too bad the cd is not easily obtained. I hope that someday there's a box of his Telarc stuff - I missed some of it, and his non-Telarc too. Wonderful and underrated conductor.


----------

